# Kennzeichenreservierung



## Powerman (12 April 2010)

Unter der irreführenden Internetadresse [noparse]strassenverkehrsamt.de[/noparse] wird für 9,60 € die Reservierung eines Wunschkennzeichens angeboten. Der flüchtige Leser glaubt, sich auf einer amtlichen Seite zu befinden. Dieser "Reservierungsservice" ist aber völlig überflüssig, da die Kennzeichen kostenlos auch direkt bei den Zulassungsstellen reserviert werden können. Die Inanspruchnahme der Reservierung kann je nach Zulassungsstelle weitere Kosten verursachen.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 April 2010)

*AW: Kennzeichenreservierung*

Über die Masche wurde schon im Februar in den Medien berichtet.


> Wer diese auf der Internetseite www.[B]strassenverkehrsamt.de[/B] angegebene Hotline anruft, zahlt allerdings happige 1,99 Euro pro Minute – ein Kurs, den viele eher mit heißem Telefonsex als mit biederen Infos zur Pkw-Zulassung in Verbindung bringen.


Siehe z.B. DerWesten


----------



## webwatcher (12 April 2010)

*AW: Kennzeichenreservierung*

Laut Impressum sitzt das "Unternehmen" in Paderborn 


> AG Aktiv GmbH
> Frankfurter Weg 10
> D-33106 Paderborn


Die "Mehr"wertnummern sind aber  schon seit 2002 registriert auf


> Atlas Interactive
> Deutschland GmbH
> Christoph-Probst-Weg 3
> 20251 Hamburg


Das Unternehmen  betreibt noch mindestens eine  weitere Seite > agaktiv.com 


> Die AG Aktiv gehört sicherlich zu den außergewöhnlichsten Agenturen der kreativen Werbekunst.


So kann man das auch sehen...  Hier stellt  sich der GF T.F.  als Wohltäter der Menscheit vor:
Wochenspiegel Paderborn  Chancen auch im "ersten Arbeitsmarkt"

Interessant, was Google bei der Eingabe des Namen des GF  als weiteren  Suchbegriff vorschlägt


----------

